# Fluke 87 true rms multimeter



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

It's a workhorse. It's been around a good while. Good meter. Nothing real special about it, though.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Excellent multi use meter for when you need more than a off/on tester. Really useful for hunting for problems in control and instrumentation.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

As Marc said, it's a typical workhouse. Nice all-around, every day meter.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

It's a $300 USD Gift.
I'm on my 2nd one in 30 yrs. Love it, 1st one got stolen.

A bit over kill for the average electrician, but if you do control/security/ fire work, a great tool.

Sturdy unit.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Good meter I think it will become the Simpson 260 of DMMs .


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I have been told by my meter repairmen not to leave it in the service box. Keep it in the cab or it will display a LEAD error message. It could be a humidity thing tho.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

nolabama said:


> I have been told by my meter repairmen not to leave it in the service box. Keep it in the cab or it will display a LEAD error message. It could be a humidity thing tho.


Get a waterproof ammo case to keep it in. 

Cheaper than the Fluke branded box and it keeps the humidity level consistent.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

nolabama said:


> I have been told by my meter repairmen not to leave it in the service box. Keep it in the cab or it will display a LEAD error message. It could be a humidity thing tho.


One of my 87s failed after riding around in a pickup truck tool box. 

Fluke fixed it but now I am more careful with it.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Back many years ago I worked for a fire alarm company that did work all over the world (I did not). The techs carried the old keyboard type Flukes like the 8020 and 8060A. The displays of those vintage Flukes would bleed out they said it was because of being in the cargo hole of aircraft for extended periods of time.
I do not know if that is a problem with the new Flukes.

I carry my 1587 and my 337 together in a ammo box does a nice job.


----------

